

NASA Discovers First Earth-Size Planet In The 'Habitable Zone' of Another Star - rvkennedy
http://www.nasa.gov/ames/kepler/nasas-kepler-discovers-first-earth-size-planet-in-the-habitable-zone-of-another-star

======
ColinWright
Same story, multiple sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7605280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7605280)
(economist.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7605398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7605398)
(latimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7605610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7605610)
(bbc.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606168)
(npr.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606184)
(keckobservatory.org) : 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606651)
(cnn.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606802)
(cnn.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606835)
(io9.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7607534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7607534)
(theatlantic.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7607607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7607607)
(nytimes.com) : 28 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7608493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7608493)
(nasa.gov)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7608824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7608824)
(techfess.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7608832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7608832)
(cosmosup.com)

